
Show HN: A foundation for building cross-browser extensions - silvaben
https://www.emailthis.me/open-source/extension-boilerplate
======
TimLeland
Wish I used something like this to build my Weather Extension
[https://weatherextension.com/](https://weatherextension.com/)

